# Adverts that make a sound



## JoseBano

I was rather disappointed to find that WRF has allowed an advertiser to put on an advert that makes repeated and very irritating noises.

WRF is brilliant and I can hardly imagine learning Spanish without it now. However, since I need to have other programs running (like Skype and Windows Live, Video, TV and Music programs) it is impossible to have WRF open at the same time when these adverts are on.

Can I ask that you consider disallowing advertisers to attach sound files to their adverts? The alternative for me, and others like me, is to either have the sound off all the time (impossible when watching/listening to foreign language programs at the same time) or talking on the computer phone etc).

The joy for me of WRF is that it can always be in the background so that I can turn to it (and I do many, many times every day) to check a word.

I would be grateful for some response to this. 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## TrentinaNE

JoseBano said:


> I was rather disappointed to find that WRF has allowed an advertiser to put on an advert that makes repeated and very irritating noises.
> 
> WRF is brilliant and I can hardly imagine learning Spanish without it now. However, since I need to have other programs running (like Skype and Windows Live, Video, TV and Music programs) it is impossible to have WRF open at the same time when these adverts are on.


Ciao, Joe. Do these advertisements occur only when you are using the WR dictionary? I have the WR forum open virtually all day long when I am at work, so that it's easy to access when I have a free minute or two, and I've never heard any sounds coming from it. I'm wondering if you experience the problem you've described when you're on a forum page, and if not, if having that be your "background" might be a short-term solution (since the dictionary link is at the top of each forum page).

All best,
Elizabeth


----------



## JoseBano

Hi thanks for your response.
This is the link that I have just looked at and it has a billiard advert at the top with the sound of billiard balls banding together:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=well.  

The advert I previously referred to was a game of tennis with the accompanying noises.

This is the page that I usually have open. 

I have just looked again and the advert has now changed to TimetoTalk.org without any sounds.

Just opened the page again and I get a football ad (Juega Gratis Tira-Penaltys advert for "Game Duell") and there's the noise of a ball beng kicked into a goal and a crowd cheering.

I wonder if all these are from this company Game Duell?

Regards

Joe


----------



## DesertCat

I also was not too happy about the talking 3D emoticon ad.  I use headphones and heard a noise come out of it. (I didn't have them on at the time).  I couldn't figure out where it came from  and since I had just finished a skype chat I was a little startled. Then 3-4 minutes later it happened again.  Since I was by that time using the dictionary, I realized where it came from.

Incidentally, if Mike is reading this, I actually do click on some Italian ads if they seem interesting, so it's not that I'm against the advertising in general just the obnoxiousness of the talking ads.


----------



## fsabroso

Hi:

I also have the WR forum open and a WR dictionary window open all day long, and I don't listen them; just with this thread it came to my attention; today most of the ads were of Folgers (coffee);  but I do not have any sound. Maybe something to do with the browser, I use Firefox, or maybe something to do with "block pop-up windows option".

I just listen what I want to listen (video-music-powerpoint files).


----------



## JoseBano

I assume we need to have some further responses from the WRF guys who sell the advertising - I would particularly like to know:

1. whether they are aware that some of their advertisers are using sound
2. whether they are going to do something about it.

I know that on the globabl scale of catastrophies, this is a very minor issue; however, I bet that users of the forum in general do not like it. This makes for both bad advertising (it makes me as a potential target of the advertising rather antagonistic towards the advertiser) and for reduced quality of relationship with WRF (it makes me consider spending more time with another forum that does not allow intrusive sounds in adverts).

Oh what the hey! Let's see if anything happens....

Joe

ps Thought I'd have a go at translating the above. If anyone can bothered, I'd be grateful for comments.

Asumo que necesitamos tener algunas otras respuestas de los individuos de WRF que venden la publicidad - quisiera particularmente saber: 
1. si están enterada que algunos de sus anunciantes están utilizando el sonido 
2. si van a hacer algo sobre lo. 
Sé que en la escala del global de catástrofes, ésta es una tema muy insignificante; sin embargo, apuesto que los usuarios del foro en general no tienen gusto de él. Este hace tanto para laa malas anuncias (me hace como blanco potencial de anunciar algo antagónico hacia el anunciante) como para la calidad reducida de la relación con WRF (hace que considera yo pasar más tiempo con otro foro que no permita sonidos intrusos en anuncios). ¡Vaya! Veamos si sucede cualquier cosa.... 
Joe


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

The advertising in automated, and WordReference has just started using a different advertising service.  So, please promptly report any ads with sounds or are otherwise not desirable so I can ban them from the site!

Take a screenshot (PrntScrn key in Windows) and email it to forum07 "at/arroba" wordreference.com.  Or write your best description of it in the Contact Us form.  The link is at the bottom of this page.  If you remember, tell me what country you saw it in, too.

And, yes, this is a big deal for me.  I appreciate your help.

Mike


----------



## JoseBano

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> The advertising in automated, and WordReference has just started using a different advertising service. So, please promptly report any ads with sounds or are otherwise not desirable so I can ban them from the site!
> 
> Take a screenshot (PrntScrn key in Windows) and email it to forum07 "at/arroba" wordreference.com. Or write your best description of it in the Contact Us form. The link is at the bottom of this page. If you remember, tell me what country you saw it in, too.
> 
> And, yes, this is a big deal for me. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks mkellogg

You have restored my faith!

I will report all I see. At the moment I am in Spain and it seems that at least one of the ones I mentioned above is in Spanish.

Joe


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, I just found that pong ad.  It should stop showing an hour from now.


----------



## JoseBano

mkellogg said:


> Thanks, I just found that pong ad. It should stop showing an hour from now.


 
Well done! Thanks so much. I'll keep you informed of any others.

Joe


----------

